# American ZioNuts=Warmongers



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News

Dan Halutz, who led the military from 2005 to 2007, also criticized Netanyahu last month for invoking Holocaust imagery in describing the threat posed by a nuclear-armed Iran. "We are not kings of the world," Halutz said. "We should remember who we are."

A recent poll suggested the public agrees. The survey, conducted by the Israeli Dahaf agency for the University of Maryland, said 81 percent of Israelis oppose a solo attack on Iran. At the same time, it said two-thirds of Israelis would support military action if coordinated with Washington. The poll, released last week, questioned 500 Israelis and had a margin of error of 4.3 percentage points.

In a recent report the U.N. nuclear agency found Iran continues to enrich uranium  a key step toward developing a bomb. Although few in Israel would dispute that a nuclear-armed Iran is an existential threat, debate has revolved around the cost-benefit analysis of an attack.

On the cost side is the possible retaliation, in the form of Iranian missiles as well as rocket attacks by Iranian proxies Hezbollah and Hamas on its northern and southern borders. Especially daunting is the prospect of sustained missile strikes on Tel Aviv, a bustling business and entertainment capital whose populous is psychologically ill-prepared for a homefront war.

It also would likely cause oil prices to skyrocket at a time when the global economy is already struggling  risking a new recession for which Israel would absorb much if not most of the blame. Some also fear that Iran might attack American targets in response to any Israeli strike  a scenario that could directly influence the outcome of this fall's U.S. presidential election.


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News
> 
> Dan Halutz, who led the military from 2005 to 2007, also criticized Netanyahu last month for invoking Holocaust imagery in describing the threat posed by a nuclear-armed Iran. "We are not kings of the world," Halutz said. "We should remember who we are."
> 
> ...



ZZZZzzzzzz....did you say something, chimp?  

Iran's dictatorship of thugs and murderers, running one of the world largest and worst gulags, is going to be destroyed - and soon.

When the nonsense "talks" in May fall apart, which they inevitably will, the world's #1 state  sponsor of terrorism known as iran will be crushed by a multitude of strikes from several nations - and the lack of iranian oil on the market will have no effect - it will be made up by other nations including saudi arabia with spare capacity.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News
> ...


Jew haters are always masturbating to the destruction of Israel. It's like an addiction.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News
> 
> Dan Halutz, who led the military from 2005 to 2007, also criticized Netanyahu last month for invoking Holocaust imagery in describing the threat posed by a nuclear-armed Iran. "We are not kings of the world," Halutz said. "We should remember who we are."
> 
> ...


I am highly offended to be called 'warmonger.'


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

Roudy said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Did you fall asleep, shit for brains?


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News
> ...


----------



## ima (Apr 29, 2012)

Roudy said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



So what do you masturbate to? The Torah?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > When the nonsense "talks" in May fall apart, which they inevitably will, the world's #1 state  sponsor of terrorism known as iran will be crushed by a multitude of strikes from several nations - and the lack of iranian oil on the market will have no effect - it will be made up by other nations including saudi arabia with spare capacity.
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance - Yahoo! News
> ...



Well you are.  People like you defended the Iraq war and if we listen to your propoganda, we'll be at war with Iran.  We Americans have no reason to go to war with Iran.  Do you have an alterior motive?  Do you hold strong allegance to another country, say, Israel?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

Roudy said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I don't give a rats ass about Israel.  My family is from Greece.  I don't give a rats ass about Greece either.  At least not enough to enter into a 10 year plus war for them.  Do we get a lot of oil from Israel?  What's in it for us?  But we don't hate Israel.  No more than we hate Turkey, Austria, Italy, Australia, Poland, Georgia, Ubekistan, Haiti, Japan, 

Israel has a lot of money.  And we sell them a lot of weapons.  If they want to go to war, that is their decision.  We could use the money.  Buy our weapons and tanks and airplanes and have at it!  Free trade baby!


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Thanks for putting American interests so clearly, but we need campaign finance in America to regain our national purpose. AIPAC and its affiliates are the Mafiosi of the American political system which kills all opposition to Israeli interests.

The incredible moneyed ZioNuts use it along with the ZioPress to have all polls including the Presidency to swear allegience to this cause that is helped  author: 9/11, Iraq. Afghanistan and soon Iran...Sharon's boast of "We control America" is true.

We need campaign finance laws that take money influence out of the equation...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Are you back to that lie about Sharon once again Pbel?  You have posted it so many times in the past, and the reporter apologized for this since Sharon never said it.  Meanwhile, there are lobbies in the U.S. who are much bigger than anything you think the lobby for Israel is.  By the way, Israel always thought that Iran was the biggest threat not Iraq, and what in the world does Afghanistan have to do with Israel?  Your swastika is showing, Phillip.


JT2


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Did you fall asleep, shit for brains?



The requisite factless, clueless, useless response from the feces of humanity.  It must suck to be mentally ill, I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> We Americans have no reason to go to war with Iran.



You mean only clueless trash with no historical facts like you believe that.  I recall events like:

1) 241 US marines and 85 american diplomats being killed by iran
2) 50 american hostages held by iran for over a year
3) thousands of american GIs being injured or killed in iraq by iranian-made weapons and out-of-uniform soldiers

By why introduce facts when dealing with scumbags like you?



> Do you have an alterior motive?  Do you hold strong allegance to another country, say, Israel?



Do you ****?  Are you on iran's payroll?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I think when I looked into who the international bankers were that own and run our Federal Reserves or finances, I did see that some of the bankers were jewish and they weren't even Americans.  Our finances are owned and operated by the rich.  What is the saying?  Forget control of the army.  Just give me control of your monetary system and I will own you like sheep.  The illuminati consists of Jews and Christians and I wouldn't even be surprised if some Arab Sheik in Saudi Arabia is a partner.  They robbed us blind on Bushs way out of office, and continue to this day.  They caused the crash and made out both on the way up and down and back up again.  Brilliant, when you control the money you don't have to be brilliant.  That is why Romney isn't brilliant.  Its easy when you were born into it.  

They are a big voting block, but they don't control us.  If they did we'd have bombed Iran already.  

The richest Jew in America is Adelson.  After him these guys are so you rich you will never know their names or see their faces.  And they don't pledge alligance to any one country or religion.  Actually, they are an evil cult.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bullshit.  You show me a list of Washington's top lobbyists and the Jewish lobby is one of the biggest.  NRA is a big one too.  But the Jewish lobby is very big.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > We Americans have no reason to go to war with Iran.
> ...



Well clearly I am either with you or against you, and I choose against you.  

Sounds like a great reason to get out of Iraq.  I don't like all those private contractors over in Iraq defending the oil companies when they gouge us at the pumps.  Why are we there?  We handed Iraq over to the Shiites when we outted Saddam, a Sunni.  Dummies.  Biggest blunder in US History.  

Ever see Red Dawn?  How would you react if someone invaded your country?  

No Viet Kong ever called Mohammad Ali a N#*($r and I know a lot of Iranian people and they are wonderful poeple.  Is Amadenijad crazy?  Of course.  But he keeps his citizens down, which is what the Moolas want.  And those Moolas won't let Amadenijad do anything crazy.  And if you have the nuke and they have the nuke, neither of you will use them.  Just like India and Pakistan.  If anyone would use it its them.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

If anyone we need to go fight with North Korea.  Kim Jung Un needs to go.  And I'm not South Korean so I have no alterior motive other than American motives.


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, HossAss...You never get it!...Osama bin Laden was quoted as saying that he got the idea about attacking the twin towers by viewing Israel's attack on the Beirut Towers in the Lebanon War...Osama was protected by the Taliban in Afghanistan...the US retaliated for the 9/11 attack inspired by Israel...

Dou you get it now?


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Bullshit. Osama never mentioned or gave a rats ass about the Palestinian cause, Israel was at the bottom of the list of Osama's grievances. His main issue was American soldiers on Saudi soil, the birthplace of the terrorist prophet being defiled. Airforces as far back as WW I have been bombing buildings, yet Oama somehow got his idea from the Israeli airforce?

Aren't these psychotic Jew haters funny?  There's always a way to blame the Jews for everything isn't there?  I think I read something about Zionists causing those nasty sunspots as well.  The sun was inspired by the Israelis.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah but I don't see any of you eating your underwear about the 20 billion we've given the Pakistanis so far.  Yes the same Pakistanis that gave Osama the VIP treatment by building a mansion for him and hiding him in an area where top military and Pakistani intelligence lived. You guys are so transparent with your bullshit outrage it's hilarious. Get a grip before you embarass yourselves even more.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 29, 2012)

Roudy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



$20 billion to get enemy number one?  Drop in the bucket compared to what Bush handed out in Iraq.  And remember you guys and McCain and Romney think we should have stayed in Iraq.  Look into how much we have given the Al Queda, the shiites, Mook tada El Sadr for a truce and to help us fight the Al Queda.  

You know what, no one is buying your push for war.  Either you are jewish or a republican or both.  Am I right?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


Is that the same book Jesus preached from?


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


No, 20 billion of bribe money to people who claimed to be fighting the same people we were, aka the Taliban and Bin Ladan. Meanwhile behind our backs they were stealing all the money for themselves, and actually aiding and abetting Bin Laden, enemy number one. That's how far you can trust them, about as much as you can spit.  You need to brush up on your facts a little.


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Keep crying anti-Semitism retard...the Internet is exposing the truth...that's why the Arab Spring was Sprung...Israelis themselfs protested last spring...the world is tired of this aggressive Israeli state that has thumbned its nose at the entire world...The UN  has allowed the Palestinians as a State to join UNESCO... Iceland recognized the Palestinian State as a Nation and opened an Embassy in Ramallah...

Israel's aggressive policies are on the wrong end of the Historical Dialectic, and you retard belong in its garbige heap!


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Pbel, you lie,your feet stink and you don't love Jesus.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Said the idiot who doesn't know that the Arab spring was the best thing for Israel and the west. There will be another 50 years of internal civil wars and unrest, each faction as they already have will be killing each other jostling for power, endlessly, and there will never be a clear winner. Guess who will be selling them weapons to keep killing each other, and, buying their oil cheap?  Yup, you're getting as warm as new dog poop you like eating now. Not one of the Arab spring countries has take a turn for the better. Just on that issue alone Romney will be able rip Obama at least ten new aholes next fall.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


He loves Mohammad, it's obvious.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


----------



## pbel (Apr 29, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Moon Gods of the Middle East such as Yaheva or allah are vicious...Just read the Torah or the Koran killing this killing that...

There is no god that would push humanity in the vicious slaughter over and over...Even Jesus overturned the Money Changers goods at the Temple, not quite turning the other cheek.
I'm a Unitarian, Religion does not exist only Spirituality!


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Big words from a small brain.  Unitarians are Christians who do not believe that Jesus was God, but only a prophet, and all of Jesus' teachings.  That's about as close as it gets to Judaism, you knuckle head, since Jesus was a practicing Jew, which preached Judaism from the OT.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

The Arab Warmongers  

U.A.E. diplomat mulls hit on Iran&#8217;s nukes. Prefers strike to armed foe


> The United Arab Emirates ambassador to the United States said Tuesday that the benefits of bombing Iran&#8217;s nuclear program outweigh the short-term costs such an attack would impose.
> 
> In unusually blunt remarks, Ambassador Yousef al-Otaiba publicly endorsed the use of the military option for countering Iran&#8217;s nuclear program, if sanctions fail to stop the country&#8217;s quest for nuclear weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jroc (Apr 30, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Not only are you one of the dumbest people in MI, you are also a liberal bigot


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

Roudy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Muhammad the illiterate, cave-dwelling, pedophile caravan hijacker and women killer.  His followers set the bar low for prophets


----------



## Lipush (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Wouldn't THAT be interesting seeing a Palestinian state un the UN. I wonder what Hamas or Islamic Jihad will do to make the world a better place.

And besides the point, the israeli protests were not about outside politics or the Israeli palestinian conflict. It was against the policy of economic situation. many of the protesters were Likud voters.


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 30, 2012)

JStone said:


> The Arab Warmongers
> 
> U.A.E. diplomat mulls hit on Irans nukes. Prefers strike to armed foe
> 
> ...



Right now iran is occupying several UAE islands, and is the UN or any of the usual shithole orgs that scream about the israeli "occupation" doing so - of course not.

What this arab speaks about - he knows - which is that a nuclear iran becomes an imperialistic, hegemonistic nightmare for the region, which can then launch proxies worldwide without fear of retribution.

Spain elects a right-wing, anti-immigrant parliament - iran launches attacks through terrorists proxies inside Spain - who can stop a nuclear-armed, violently-inclined and fanatically-led and motivated iran at that point?

Any US president who allows iran to achieve nuclear weapons on his watch should not be just impeached, they should be executed for crimes against the nation.


----------



## ima (Apr 30, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Any US president who allows iran to achieve nuclear weapons on his watch should not be just impeached, they should be executed for crimes against the nation.



Crimes against which nation? Iran's missiles can't reach the US.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I thought you were a college graduate, Phillip, and a college graduate would certainly have had ancient history classes which showed men to be very violent in the olden days so it certainly was not only the Jews in those days who were warring.   You must have learned about all the different wars in ancient times, such as the Punic War or the Peloponnesian War. I certainly don't think these wars were over religion.  It seems rather ridiculous for you to equate the Jewish Bible with what was going on in these days.  Did you think all those Cambodians who were murdered in modern times in what is referred to as "the killing fields" died because their murderers followed a religion.  The Chinese Communists killed an awful lot of people.  Can you tell us what religion Mao was?


jt2


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Any US president who allows iran to achieve nuclear weapons on his watch should not be just impeached, they should be executed for crimes against the nation.
> ...


Assuming the US has an embassy and troops plus interests in an allied country, i.e.-S.Korea, an attack in that country affecting the US would be an act of war. Just ask the Japanese about Pearl Harbor and Clark Field. In other words the attack doesn't have to be on US soil.


----------



## ima (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



So in other words, since Iran isn't about to lob missiles at SKorea, then you must be talking about Israel, so if Iran attacks israel, it's an attack on America itself?


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



American Interests in the ME have dramatically changed...We import less than 18% from that area.

The era of Huge Aircraft Carriers as our wars for Israel have shown that we can extend our Military Power without the need of strategic Puppet States like Israel..

Ron Paul is correct in his assessment that America become more isolationist and stop feeding the quagmire between Fanatical Zionuts like you who dream of the conquest of Eretz Israel free of Palestinians...

You guys live in the dark ages.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...






How do you use the Internet without Google, which has 2 R&D centers in Israel, the only outside the US? 

Do the muslime wife beaters, child honor killers, terrorists and pedophile worshippers have a search engine?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfnC0vDx048]Innovation at Google&#39;s R&D Center in Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Ya wohl. You won a cigar.


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2012)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



They were Deists you Idiot...the same quasi-religion of its day. We have Zionist Jews, Agnostics, Catholics...people coming over, we are very socially Libertarian today.

But unfortunately I do not do churches any more, however I did learn tolerance about which gods maybe. I suppose we would tolerate a braying Jack-Ass like you.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Too bad you can't have an Apple iPod, iPad and iPhone which all rely on Israeli technology. 

Do the muslime wife beaters, child honor killers, terrorists and pedophile worshippers make iPods, iPads and iPhones?  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4wnqRAuhI]Apple to set up Israel development center - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH1mYikmYzo]Apple to Acquire Anobit? - YouTube[/ame]


> Apple today confirmed earlier reports it has acquired Israel-based flash memory startup Anobit....which makes flash memory technology found in the iPhone, iPad, and MacBook Air.. The deal was reported to be worth $400 million to $500 million. Apple confirms Anobit acquisition | Apple - CNET News


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Yeah, but it's foundation is based on Jesus as prophet and his teachings. Apparently you are also confused about your own faith.  There are "liberal" and progressive branches in evey religion, in Judaism there is reform Judaism. Well, not every,  there is no such thing as "reform" Islam.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Don't forget Zionist Allah The Greatest  



> Quran 10:93 We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling-place, and provided for them sustenance of the best: it was after knowledge had been granted to them


----------



## ima (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Keep your brown cigar, we only got involved in the Middle East AFTER we were hit with 2 planes in NYC. When an Embassy or 2 were hit in Africa, Bill Clinton responded by lobbing a couple of cruise missiles at some nefarious sand piles and left it at that.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE






*U.A.E. Diplomat Mulls Hit On Irans Nukes. Prefers Strike To Armed Foe*


> The United Arab Emirates ambassador to the United States said Tuesday that the benefits of bombing Irans nuclear program outweigh the short-term costs such an attack would impose.
> In unusually blunt remarks, Ambassador Yousef al-Otaiba publicly endorsed the use of the military option for countering Irans nuclear program, if sanctions fail to stop the countrys quest for nuclear weapons.
> 
> I think its a cost-benefit analysis, Mr. al-Otaiba said. I think despite the large amount of trade we do with Iran, which is close to $12 billion  there will be consequences, there will be a backlash and there will be problems with people protesting and rioting and very unhappy that there is an outside force attacking a Muslim country; that is going to happen no matter what.
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UexaiejOETc&feature=related]It&#39;s Only Sexist When Muslim&#39;s Do It = Dr Zakir Naik 2011 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

eots said:


> It's Only Sexist When Muslim's Do It = Dr Zakir Naik 2011 2012 - YouTube



Sahih Bukhari Hadith V1B5N268   


> Narrated Qatada: Anas bin Malik said, "The Prophet used to visit all his wives in a round, during the day and night and they were eleven in number." I asked Anas, "Had the Prophet the strength for it?" Anas replied, "We used to say that the Prophet was given the strength of thirty (men)." And Sa'id said on the authority of Qatada that Anas had told him about nine wives only (not eleven).


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLxMeXbDK2k]US Admits Israel Is Arming & Training Terrorist Groups To Create Terrorism.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

US: Iran Supporting al Qaeda Treasury Targets Key Al-Qa


----------



## rhodescholar (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> Crimes against which nation? Iran's missiles can't reach the US.



And you know this how, fuckhead?

And you that for a fact, that they won't have that capability in 6 months to a year?  With NK sharing test data results?

I don't suffer idiots well, so you'd better start coming up with something rational, idiot.


----------



## ima (Apr 30, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Crimes against which nation? Iran's missiles can't reach the US.
> ...



And they're going to hit us why? Knowing that we have nuke subs off their coast?


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE







*U.A.E. Diplomat Mulls Hit On Irans Nukes. Prefers Strike To Armed Foe*


> The United Arab Emirates ambassador to the United States said Tuesday that the benefits of bombing Irans nuclear program outweigh the short-term costs such an attack would impose.
> In unusually blunt remarks, Ambassador Yousef al-Otaiba publicly endorsed the use of the military option for countering Irans nuclear program, if sanctions fail to stop the countrys quest for nuclear weapons.
> 
> I think its a cost-benefit analysis, Mr. al-Otaiba said. I think despite the large amount of trade we do with Iran, which is close to $12 billion  there will be consequences, there will be a backlash and there will be problems with people protesting and rioting and very unhappy that there is an outside force attacking a Muslim country; that is going to happen no matter what.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Very good! You sure know your history. However for me it started in Aug '58 when my outfit along with a whole boatload of Marines landed in a little patch of sand at a little village named Berytus or Beirut or something of that nature. I don't know but I think it was in Arizona. The Army never tells us troops things like that.


----------



## ima (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



In other words, you're living in a fantasy world. Check.


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Are you currently sleeping with goat or camel?


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2012)

sealybobo said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


----------



## JStone (Apr 30, 2012)

Allah is the Warmonger-In-Chief, although, it's fun watching the sand rats and wife beaters slaughtering each other   


 
Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic with my retort because you stated we didn't start in the ME UNTIL....blah blah blah.............then I realized you really don't know beans about history. Believe me, I was in Beirut in 1958, but it didn't even start at that late date. Get real, toots.


----------



## pbel (Apr 30, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



All I hear on these boards how Islam is a violent Religion, therefore Let's war on them. There is no tolerance by the ZioNuts...As far as other Religions: Certainly Christianity has been the most murderous...I only pointed out Judaism and Islam because they are the subject of these boards and in theory they are very close to each other.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Phillip, you must be sleeping if you don't realize how little tolerance is shown to other religions by the Muslims.  Maybe you do know, but really don't care about the way they harass and murder those of other religions (even those Muslims of different sects) and blow up churches and mosques with people inside praying.  In addition, young Christian and Hindu girls are being kidnapped and forced to convert to Islam.  There are people from all these groups living here in the U.S.  Why not find some Hindus, Christian Copts, Assyrians, Bahai's, Chaldeans, Buddhists, etc. and find out how much tolerance the Muslims are showing to their brethren?  How about reading the following three pages to this article and see what an honest Muslim has to say.  After Hindus, Pakistani Christians forced into conversion - Rediff.com News


jt2


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Jew haters and terrorist worshippers also happen to have a soft spot for Islam. They get very upset when the truth is told about those who's asses they are always busy kissing.  What a big surprise that is.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2012)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Ima's busy tonite. Has a whole herd of goats to suck off, according to her rep.


----------



## ima (May 1, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


_*
NO FAMILY.

~Oddball*_


----------



## rhodescholar (May 1, 2012)

ima said:


> And they're going to hit us why? Knowing that we have nuke subs off their coast?



Stick to ONE claim, and stop changing the goal posts, asshole.  First you claim they don't have the capability, THEN claim they wouldn't use them.  It's one or the other.

Second, why hasn't SK, Japan and the US invaded NK?  Because it has nuclear weapons, and even if it did not launch one into Seoul, it could send one on a sub to someone else to use.

It is NOT like in the movies where Jack Ryan says: "oooh, iran did it!" while standing in the middle of a nuked city, it is VERY difficult to trace back uranium used in a bomb.

It is hilarious how the mentally ill far left relentless complain about the so-called "warmongering" of the US - but are silent or defensive of that of anti-Western shitholes like iran.  They even attack the US and West for trying to take actions that would prevent a war.

The longer the US stands still and does not destroy the iranian regime, the more likely a massive war will break out in the middle east.


----------



## Roudy (May 1, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Ima's busy at the mosque, if you know what I mean. She's got a full schedule 

Mohammad, then Abdul, Achmed, Hussein, Ali, and Osama.


----------



## ima (May 1, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > And they're going to hit us why? Knowing that we have nuke subs off their coast?
> ...



Just saying that not only can they not hit us at this point in time, but even if they could, they wouldn't, unless it's some sort of mass suicide thing that a country of 80 million muslims does, which is probably not on.
As for NKorea, they don't even have a rocket that can stay in the air for more than 30 seconds, they'll only blow themselves up. And if they hit SK, who cares? Just get the Americans out of there.


----------



## JStone (May 1, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE







*U.A.E. Diplomat Mulls Hit On Irans Nukes. Prefers Strike To Armed Foe*


> The United Arab Emirates ambassador to the United States said Tuesday that the benefits of bombing Irans nuclear program outweigh the short-term costs such an attack would impose.
> In unusually blunt remarks, Ambassador Yousef al-Otaiba publicly endorsed the use of the military option for countering Irans nuclear program, if sanctions fail to stop the countrys quest for nuclear weapons.
> 
> I think its a cost-benefit analysis, Mr. al-Otaiba said. I think despite the large amount of trade we do with Iran, which is close to $12 billion  there will be consequences, there will be a backlash and there will be problems with people protesting and rioting and very unhappy that there is an outside force attacking a Muslim country; that is going to happen no matter what.
> ...


----------



## pbel (May 1, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I know the ME is stuck in the Middle Ages. Its a rough neighborhood. Sometimes I think some Nazi dreamt up Zionism to to put the Jews in harms way as they are today.

Israel needs to sign a comprehensive peace and share Jerusalem...anything less will just keep feeding the fire.


----------



## JStone (May 1, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







*John F. Kennedy: Zionists of America*


> When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel
> 
> ...


----------



## pbel (May 1, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit"


I too suscribe to that philosophy


----------



## rhodescholar (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit"



Israel would not need an army if the arab muslim filth would stop attacking it, using rockets and suicide bombers.

Oh but that's right, to the mentally ill jew-hating filth, jews are NOT supposed to defend themselves, they are SUPPOSED to be killed easily, on a whim.


----------



## ima (May 2, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit"
> ...



Jews were a european problem, not a Middle Eastern one.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE 






Eminent Middle East Historian Dr. Bernard Lewis, Professor Emeritus of Near Eastern Studies at Princeton University, Author, "The Middle East: A Brief History of the Last 2000 Years," "The Future of the Middle East," "The Shaping of the Modern Middle East," "The End of Modern History in the Middle East," Faith and Power: Religion and Politics in the Middle East"



> The countries forming the western arm of the Fertile Crescent were called by the names of the various kingdoms and peoples that ruled and inhabited them. Of these, the most familiar, or at least the best documented, are the southern lands, known in the earlier books of the Hebrew Bible and some other ancient writings as Canaan. After the Israelite conquest and settlement, the area inhabited by them came to be described as "land of the children of Israel" or simply "land of Israel" After the breakup of the kingdom of David and Solomon in the tenth century BCE, the southern part, with Jerusalem as its capital, was called Judah, while the north was called Israel


 


> It is by now commonplace that the civilizations of the Middle East are oldest known to human history.  They go back thousands of years, much older than the civilizations of India and China, not to speak of other upstart places.  It is also interesting, though now often forgotten, that the ancient civilizations of the Middle East were almost totally obliterated and forgotten by their own people as well as by others.  Their monuments were defaced or destroyed, their languages forgotten, their scripts forgotten, their history forgotten and even their identities forgotten.
> 
> All that was known about them came from one single source, and that is Israel, the only component of the ancient Middle East to have retained their identity, their memory, their language and their books.  For a very long time, up to comparatively modern times, with rare exceptions all that was known about the ancient Middle East--the Babylonians, the Egyptians and the rest--was what the Jewish tradiiton has preserved.
> Amazon.com: Political Words and Ideas in Islam (9781558764248): Bernard Lewis: Books


----------



## eots (May 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx26uWq_fS4]Israel Greatest Threat To World Peace.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rhodescholar (May 2, 2012)

ima said:


> Jews were a european problem, not a Middle Eastern one.



Really?  How so?


----------



## ima (May 2, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Jews were a european problem, not a Middle Eastern one.
> ...



The Europeans had problems with the Jews.

So they dumped their problem in Palestine.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE






Israel, not Palestine.  The Romans invented "palestine" to call Israel during the Roman Empire that ended 1500 years ago.

Now, even you know, IMA DUNCE 

Old Testament


> Exodus 34:27: Then the LORD said to Moses, &#8220;Write down these words, for in accordance with these words I have made a covenant with you and with Israel.&#8221;


 
New Testament


> John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting, &#8220;Hosanna! &#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! &#8220;Blessed is the king of Israel!&#8221;



Quran


> Quran 10:93 We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling-place, and provided for them sustenance of the best: it was after knowledge had been granted to them.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE






Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Middle East History

Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.

In 1210, following the defeat of the Crusaders, groups of Jews began to return Jerusalem.  Henceforth, without interruption, and in every decade, individual Jews and groups of Jews reached the city from the Maghreb [north Africa] and elsewhere forming an ever-growing community.  Driven out by the Tartar invasion of 1244, they had returned by 1250.  Three times a day the Jews repeated in their prayers, "And to Jerusalem Thy city mayest thou return to mercy, and dwell in its midst as Thou hast spoken, and rebuild it soon in our days for evermore

Areas from which some 300 Rabbis travelled to Jerusalem, Acre and Ramla in 1210 AD, to strengthen the Jewish communities weakened by the Crusader massacres and expulsions.  Jews are known to have traveled from throughout the region to Jerusalem [after 1267], settling permanently and forming by 1841 the largest single community in Jerusalem.    

1000 AD: Jews take part in the defence of Haifa against the Crusades

1099:AD: Jews take part in the defence of Jerusalem against the Crusaders 

1211: Several Rabbis from France and England settle in Jerusalem 

1267: Maimonides arrives in Jerusalem and establishes a synagogue .  During the next 500 years, Jerusalem is reinstated as a centre of Jewish learning.

In 1500, there were an estimated 10,000 Jews living in the Safed region

1563: Establishment of a Hebrew printing press in Jerusalem, the first printing press on the Asian Continent

By 1880 the Jews formed the majority of the population Jerusalem      

During the 17th and 18th centuries, many Jerusalem Jews, scholars and rabbis, travelled from Jerusalem to teach in Jewish communities elsewhere, and also to seek alms and charity for the poorer members of their own community.  there was also a regular movement of families, in both directions, between Jerusalem and several towns of the eastern Mediterranean region

Jewish villages in Israel 1855--1914...

Deganya
Jerusalem
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shemen
Rehovot
Hulda
Kastinia
Artuf
Hebron
Ruhama
Beer-Toviya
Hartuv
Gedera
Kfar Uriya
Motza
Nes Ziona
Beer Yaakov
Nahalat Yehuda
Mahane Yehuda
Ein Ganim
Petah Tikvah
Kfar Sava
Kfar Mahal
Hadera
Gan Shmuel
Nahliel
Karkur
Givat Ada
Bat Shelomo
Tantura
Shefeiya
Yavneel
Beit Gan
Kfar Tova
Poriya
Sejera
Menahemya
Beitanya
Mizpa
Kfar Hittim
Bnei Yehuda
Mishmar Hayarden
Ayelet Hashashar
Ein Zeitim
Metulla
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/GilbertsThe-Routledge-History-Historical-Hardcover/dp/B0041CNUIC/ref=sr_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333126978&sr=1-24]Amazon.com: Martin Gilbert&#39;sThe Routledge Atlas of Jewish History (Routledge Historical Atlases) [Hardcover](2010): M., (Author) Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## pbel (May 2, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit"
> ...



Surely someone of your wit must be a ROAD SCHOLAR if you could not decipher the meaning of that quote.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



First step to becoming a Rhodes Scholar is knowing how to spell it correctly.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 2, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > The original Zionist philosophy has always maintained that the people of Israel would use their national genius not for selfish purposes but for the enrichment and glory of the entire Middle East. The earliest leaders of the Zionist movement spoke of a Jewish state which would have no military power and which would be content with victories of the spirit"
> ...



Occupiers always have a security problem.


----------



## pbel (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Another JackAss...It was meant to be spelled that way to demean the rationalization of Roseis, I mean the roads scholar.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You calling others jackasses is like Elephant Man calling Catherine Zeta Jones ugly.


----------



## pbel (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



Careful, don't blow your top, Jack.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Why are fake palestinians who are really egyptians and saudis occupying Israel?  When will you get the fuck out?

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> ...


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## Roudy (May 2, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


Did he just spell it "road scholar"?  Too funny.


----------



## JStone (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I blow you out of the water with alacrity, in my sleep.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 2, 2012)

ima said:


> The Europeans had problems with the Jews.So they dumped their problem in Palestine.



So you claim that there were no jews living in israel for the last 3,000 years?  And you are also claiming that there were no issues between muslims and jews in the middle east?

Are you that fucking stupid?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> Surely someone of your wit must be a ROAD SCHOLAR if you could not decipher the meaning of that quote.



Surely someone who pretends to discuss the mideast would actually know what they are talking about.

The jews lived peacefully in israel from the 1880s until the muslims began conducting massive pogroms against them.

But like I said, scumbags only have an issue with jews once they begin defending themselves,  the lowlifes are much happier with jews when they willingly walk into the ovens.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 2, 2012)

pbel said:


> Another JackAss...It was meant to be spelled that way to demean the rationalization of Roseis, I mean the roads scholar.



LOL, from a pure asshole who questions, after over a century of muslim terrorism against jews, why they feel the need to defend themselves.


----------



## ima (May 3, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The Europeans had problems with the Jews.So they dumped their problem in Palestine.
> ...



You're trying to put words in my mouth, probably because you can't dispute what I actually said. More like a Road Scholar.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 3, 2012)

ima said:


> You're trying to put words in my mouth, probably because you can't dispute what I actually said. More like a Road Scholar.



Nice deflection try.  You have no brains or ability to debate a statement/claim you make, so you try to change the subject.

Your claim: the EU transferred their jews to israel.

The Facts: Jews already lived in israel, and have for thousands of years.

Rather than try to defend your lie, you run away - like most weak trash.  Not surprising, especially when one realizes most jew-hating turd is mentally ill.


----------



## Roudy (May 3, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Other than the fact that Arabs conducted ethnic cleansing on their Jewish citizens in the 1930's.  About 2 million Jews were hunted down and to survive they had to run, leaving everything behind. In return, Muslims stole and looted all their assets. These are Jews that have been there for thousands of years.  They basically did what the nazis did minus the concentration camps.  What about their rights and their land?  These same Jews who can trace their ancestors to the destruction of the first temple and the first diaspora to ancient Babylon, now comprise 60% of Israel's population. I'd say they are where their ancestors once lived.


----------



## ima (May 3, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > You're trying to put words in my mouth, probably because you can't dispute what I actually said. More like a Road Scholar.
> ...



Your major was obviously not in history. The Europeans and others like the US, Canada,... didn't want the Jews back in Europe or NAmerica so they backed a plan for the creation of Israel, and thus made it an arab problem.


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



IMA DUNCE







*Eminent Historian Sir Martin Gilbert, Author of 10 Books on Middle East History* 

Jerusalem became the capital of the first Jewish kingdom in 1004 BC, over 3000 years ago.  With the brief exception of the Crusader period, no other non-Jewish ruling power of Jerusalem made the city a capital but it was consistently a capital for the Jews.  Driven into partial exile by Nebuchadnezzar in 586 BC, the Jews returned fifty years later and rebuilt Jerusalem as their capital.  It was their capital, too, under the Maccabees.  The unity of the city achieved in 1967, then, was more than a quirk of military geography.  It was the fulfillment of unbroken historical longings.

In 1210, following the defeat of the Crusaders, groups of Jews began to return Jerusalem.  Henceforth, without interruption, and in every decade, individual Jews and groups of Jews reached the city from the Maghreb [north Africa] and elsewhere forming an ever-growing community.  Driven out by the Tartar invasion of 1244, they had returned by 1250.  Three times a day the Jews repeated in their prayers, "And to Jerusalem Thy city mayest thou return to mercy, and dwell in its midst as Thou hast spoken, and rebuild it soon in our days for evermore

Areas from which some 300 Rabbis travelled to Jerusalem, Acre and Ramla in 1210 AD, to strengthen the Jewish communities weakened by the Crusader massacres and expulsions.  Jews are known to have traveled from throughout the region to Jerusalem [after 1267], settling permanently and forming by 1841 the largest single community in Jerusalem.    

1000 AD: Jews take part in the defence of Haifa against the Crusades

1099:AD: Jews take part in the defence of Jerusalem against the Crusaders 

1211: Several Rabbis from France and England settle in Jerusalem 

1267: Maimonides arrives in Jerusalem and establishes a synagogue .  During the next 500 years, Jerusalem is reinstated as a centre of Jewish learning.

In 1500, there were an estimated 10,000 Jews living in the Safed region

1563: Establishment of a Hebrew printing press in Jerusalem, the first printing press on the Asian Continent

By 1880 the Jews formed the majority of the population Jerusalem      

During the 17th and 18th centuries, many Jerusalem Jews, scholars and rabbis, travelled from Jerusalem to teach in Jewish communities elsewhere, and also to seek alms and charity for the poorer members of their own community.  there was also a regular movement of families, in both directions, between Jerusalem and several towns of the eastern Mediterranean region

Jewish villages in Israel 1855--1914...

Deganya
Jerusalem
Safed
Tiberias
Kinneret
Merhavya
Zikhron Yacov
Ekron
Mikveh Israel
Rishon le-Zion
Ben Shemen
Rehovot
Hulda
Kastinia
Artuf
Hebron
Ruhama
Beer-Toviya
Hartuv
Gedera
Kfar Uriya
Motza
Nes Ziona
Beer Yaakov
Nahalat Yehuda
Mahane Yehuda
Ein Ganim
Petah Tikvah
Kfar Sava
Kfar Mahal
Hadera
Gan Shmuel
Nahliel
Karkur
Givat Ada
Bat Shelomo
Tantura
Shefeiya
Yavneel
Beit Gan
Kfar Tova
Poriya
Sejera
Menahemya
Beitanya
Mizpa
Kfar Hittim
Bnei Yehuda
Mishmar Hayarden
Ayelet Hashashar
Ein Zeitim
Metulla
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/GilbertsThe-Routledge-History-Historical-Hardcover/dp/B0041CNUIC/ref=sr_1_24?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1333126978&sr=1-24]Amazon.com: Martin Gilbert&#39;sThe Routledge Atlas of Jewish History (Routledge Historical Atlases) [Hardcover](2010): M., (Author) Gilbert: Books[/ame]


----------



## ima (May 3, 2012)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Wow, you said something I can agree with! lol.
I would back the independence of Israel if not for their unwillingness to go it alone and not drag everyone they can into the conflict. We have their enemies blowing themselves up in planes and flying them into buildings here because of our support of Israel. So if Israel took care of their own problems and we then didn't have brave Americans dying in Irak and Afghanistan, I think nobody would care how the fight goes down in Palestine. Like the scene you depict, in that context it's legitimate what the Jews did. Unfortunately, that's only one page in a very thick book, so to speak.


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Ima Dunce







Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## pbel (May 3, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



If your alacrity complains about Spelling and can't see a Bold Pun intended, then this alacrity is braying like a mule.

By the way, Mr. Alacrity...Rhodes Scholar is two words. Now Roads Scholar Rhodescholar or Rhodes Scholar are not the same spelling..

He Haw.


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Israel has produced 7 Nobel Prize Laureates for important advances in science, economics and literature.

Tell us how many Nobel Laureates in science, economics and literature 60 muslime shitholes have produced.  Hint: Less than 5 heh heh.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



they are producing something more important to them than noble prizes
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSxz9zJg88I]Palestinian population boom worries Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pbel (May 3, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



If this was a beauty contest, Israel would win hands down, in my book...but this conflict is about a UN Partition of a Jewish State and an Arab one.

I suspect that most of the American ZioNuts like you believe that the Palestinians are squauters in Eretz Israel.

That is the root of this conflict, and all of Israel's Western Nobel Prizes and huge amounts of moneys from the West will never save her from a determed Muslim world wanting her desruction!

If all you right wing ZioNuts don't see the light of extreme co-existance of peace and trade, the horde will eventually win. Those are Natures rules of Numbers. 1.4 billion souls and counting.


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Incorrect.  This "conflict" is theologic, not territorial.  You are severely uninformed but we already knew this.



> Quran 5:51: O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as friends.  They are but friends to one another. And if any amongst you takes them as friends, then surely he is one of them.





> Quran 60:4: We are clear of you and of whatever ye worship besides Allah: we have rejected you, and there has arisen, between us and you, enmity and hatred for ever,- unless ye believe in Allah and Him alone"





> Quran 9:29: Fight against those who (1) believe not in Allâh, (2) nor in the Last Day, (3) nor forbid that which has been forbidden by Allâh and His Messenger (4) and those who acknowledge not the religion of truth (i.e. Islâm) among the people of the Scripture (Jews and Christians), until they pay the Jizyah[] with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued.





> Sahih Muslim Hadith...
> It has been narrated by 'Umar b. al-Khattib that he heard the Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) say: I will expel the Jews and Christians from the Arabian Peninsula and will not leave any but Muslim





> Sahih Muslim Hadith:
> Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The last hour would not come unless the Muslims will fight against the Jews and the Muslims would kill them until the Jews would hide themselves behind a stone or a tree and a stone or a tree would say: Muslim, or the servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me; come and kill him; but the tree Gharqad would not say, for it is the tree of the Jews.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsDe6sUZgvY]A Secular State? - Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHigx-owFLQ]Secular candidate wins Jerusalem mayor race - 12 Nov 08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

Islime, the religion of pedophiles 

Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad [53 years old] married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


 
Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth V5B58N235: 


> Narrated 'Aisha: That the Prophet said to her, "You have been shown to me twice in my dream. I saw you pictured on a piece of silk and some-one said (to me). 'This is your wife.' When I uncovered the picture, I saw that it was yours. I said, 'If this is from Allah, it will be done.
> 
> My mother came to me while I was being swung on a swing between two branches and got me down. My nurse took over and wiped my face with some water and started leading me. When I was at the door she stopped so I could catch my breath. I was brought in while Muhammad was sitting on a bed in our house. My mother made me sit on his lap. The other men and women got up and left. The Prophet consummated his marriage with me in my house when I was nine years old. Neither a camel nor a sheep was slaughtered on behalf of me.


----------



## pbel (May 3, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...



As an American First, my interests are more secular than yours or the Muslims...you both deserve each other!

My concerns are that Americans got suckered into this quagmire for essentually towing the Israeli line, even when its agaist American interests thanks to AIPAC...

America imports less than 18% of the oil from the ME...Our involvements in helping Israel has made Islam an enemy of the people. Americans die daily for no economic reasons except our-own bankruptcy.

Its time to get out of these wars!


----------



## JStone (May 3, 2012)

The religion of warmongering 

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslim bombing in Basra, Iraq. 53 dead, 130 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. 32 dead, 71 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq,  83 dead, 250+ injured.
Muslim bombing Domodedovo International Airport, Moscow, Russia. at least 37 people killed and 180 injured..
Muslim bombing in Manilla, Philippines. 5 dead, 14 injured..
Muslim bombing in Khasavyurt, Russia. 4 dead, 6 injured.
Muslim bombing in Pattani, Thailand. wounded 25 people]
Muslim bombing in Maiduguri, Nigeria. killed 3 people and wounded 14 others in northeastern Nigeria. A second explosion went off at a cattle market in the town of Maiduguri; it is suspected that the attacks have been perpetrated by the radical Islamic sect Bokko Haram 
Muslim bombing in Marrakesh, Morocco. 16 dead and at least 20 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Narathiwat, Thailand. 2 dead, 5 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Hotan, China. killing two security guards and taking eight hostages. 
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. Suicide bomber kills 33 at funeral procession. 
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
300 US Marines killed in Beirut
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 4, 2012)

pbel said:


> As an American First, my interests are more secular than yours or the Muslims...you both deserve each other!



What you are is an idiot, an uniformed moron.

I am 100% agnostic, but completely support the right of israel to exist on POLITICAL grounds.  The same aggressive, violent fucking trash, who have spent the last 1,400 years killing jews - namely, the muslims - of course have a problem now that their former whipping boy has grown up and has their own country.  If the jews had formed israel in alaska, the muslim filth would move there en masse - and still have a problem with it.

The arab muslim is a supremacist who cannot abide the rights of others.  The fact that there is not one minority in an arab muslim/persian society that is thriving, not one any where in the middle east, should be telling to a rational person.  So those like you who whine about the jews as causing or creating all of the hostility there, that if israel would just vanish, most or all of the region's problems would as well, have no clue and less brains.

Until the muslim will accept the sovereignty and equal rights of non-muslims, either in muslim-majority countries or elsewhere, there will NEVER, EVER BE PEACE.



> My concerns are that Americans got suckered into this quagmire for essentually towing the Israeli line, even when its agaist American interests thanks to AIPAC...



"Towing the israeli line"?  As in the way the US forced israel not to attack iran in 2008?  Israel has no magical powers to control the US gov't, it is one of many small lobbies hoping to influence the process.  And using that lie over and over gives a reasonable person cause to think you're a klansman.



> America imports less than 18% of the oil from the ME...



What morons like you don't get is that most of the nations that buy US goods get their oil from the middle east - which is why the US finds it important to protect them.  Either countries like Japan buy goods from US manufacturers, or they buy weapons from Russia and elsewhere instead to keep open shipping lanes.



> Our involvements in helping Israel has made Islam an enemy of the people.



You really are fucking stupid, and I'm realizing that you simply hate jews, and have no interest in factual discussion. 



> Its time to get out of these wars!



What "war" was the US in with the taliban, where they were harboring al qaeda?  Are facts important to you, idiot?


----------



## pbel (May 4, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > As an American First, my interests are more secular than yours or the Muslims...you both deserve each other!
> ...



Like I said earlier Roads Scholar, you are nothing but a fukin moron who thinks that the rest of humanity is stupid because they don't trust Israel outside of AIPAC controlled America. The Internet is on to you...Now be a good little smuck and pick up your Road Kill!


BBC News - World warming to US under Obama, BBC poll suggests

According to this BBC poll, Israel, N. Korea and Iran are neck to neck as the least liked nations on planet Earth.

"In contrast, Iran is the least favourably viewed nation (15%), followed by Pakistan (16%), North Korea (17%), Israel (19%) and Russia (30%). 

The 15 countries included in the poll every year since 2005 are: Australia, Canada, Chile, China, France, Germany, India, Indonesia, Italy, Mexico, the Philippines, Russia, Turkey, the UK and the US."


----------



## JStone (May 4, 2012)

Islime the religon of warmongering 

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslim bombing in Basra, Iraq. 53 dead, 130 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. 32 dead, 71 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq,  83 dead, 250+ injured.
Muslim bombing Domodedovo International Airport, in Moscow, Russia. at least 37 people killed and 180 injured.
Muslim bombing in Manilla, Philippines. 5 dead, 14 injured..
Muslim bombing in Khasavyurt, Russia. 4 dead, 6 injured.
Muslim bombing in Pattani, Thailand. wounded 25 people]
Muslim bombing in Maiduguri, Nigeria. killed 3 people and wounded 14 others in northeastern Nigeria. A second explosion went off at a cattle market in the town of Maiduguri; it is suspected that the attacks have been perpetrated by the radical Islamic sect Bokko Haram 
Muslim bombing in Marrakesh, Morocco. 16 dead and at least 20 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Narathiwat, Thailand. 2 dead, 5 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Hotan, China. killing two security guards and taking eight hostages. 
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. Suicide bomber kills 33 at funeral procession. 
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> Like I said earlier Roads Scholar, you are nothing but a fukin moron who thinks that the rest of humanity is stupid because they don't trust Israel outside of AIPAC controlled America. The Internet is on to you...Now be a good little smuck and pick up your Road Kill!



This is what passes for the defenders of arab muslims...no wonder they are failures.

The imbecile cannot even create a rational sentence, let alone spell correctly.


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Camel crap. The Arabs had the same opportunity to establish a "Palestinian" state that the Zionists did in 1948. The Arabs CHOSE rejection and decades of failure. The Zionists chose life and 64 years later the results are are clear:
Israel - 23,000 days of statehood and still winning!
"Palestine" - 0 days of statehood and still whining!


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Really? You believe that AIPAC controls America and you have the temerity to call another "moron?" If you need to see a moron just look in the mirror, azzhole.


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Let me correct what I believe. I believe that AIPAC through its PAC friends Control America as Sharon boasted When Middle East Policy is in play...It was clearly seen this past year when Netanyahu kept building settlements when the Obama Administration asked for a halt while peace talks were pending...

Sniffer as usual you're nothing but a blow-hard pimping for extreme zio-nut buffoons! Truth is ego-alien to present day Zionism which is seeking wars to maintain what they have stolen from a defenseless population.


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > As an American First, my interests are more secular than yours or the Muslims...you both deserve each other!
> ...



Look, Roads Scholar, of course I know American Fire Power is protecting ME Oil for Europe...LET Europe fend for itself! Its time for an Isolationist policy to prevail, and create a North American market and screw all the Nuts in the ME and Europe. Let them sort it out.

And your stupid cries of I hate Jews? Don't you assholes ever get tired of whining?


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




Being judged a "blow-hard pimping for extreme zio-nut buffoons" by a certifiable camel-crapper like you is of absolutely no consequence, PBrain. That you base your erroneous conclusions on BS like the bogus "Sharon boast," despite your knowing it is bogus, says all anyone needs to know about you. You're a lame shill for the haters and if you were to be paid for the quality of your work, you'd starve. 

The "Sharon quote" hoax originated from an October 3, 2001 press release from the pro-Hamas group, the Islamic Association for Palestine who, conveniently, doesn't have any proof. 
Enough said?


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

*Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams *


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


 
*United States President John Quincy Adams*


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force (Blunt, 29:274).
> Amazon.com: Memoir of the life of John Quincy Adams. (9781240038398): Josiah Quincy: Books


----------



## rhodescholar (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> Look, Roads Scholar, of course I know American Fire Power is protecting ME Oil for Europe...LET Europe fend for itself! Its time for an Isolationist policy to prevail, and create a North American market and screw all the Nuts in the ME and Europe. Let them sort it out.



This is why history repeats itself - b/c some people are too lazy/stupid to research it.

How did the last episode of the US turning inward 100 years ago work out?

I agree, the EU/Japan others living under the US military umbrella should pay much more for it - but no one else besides the US has the resources, technology, skills, etc. to actually do it.


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



As usual blow-hard you miss the point; Sharon may or may not have said it so that proof exists...this is not a Jury Trial but one of public opinion...The point is that AIPAC has made his true or fictional point a reality...If Americans don't wake up to the influence in the control of their lives by the moneyed class in America who use their collective money clout to steer public opinion in the wrong direction like it did in Iraq...Now steering towards Iran, and god knows where to next.

You Sniffer are not an American First but a ZioNut who prostitutes itself for a foreign power's welfare!


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

"The Caliphate Will Return.  We Will Bring The Sword To Your Necks" 


> In the Levant, we are involved in a fierce battle, and we will bring about a change in Syria and in the Levant in its entirety. The infidels divided the Levant into four states, and we will reunite them into a single state. The Safavid enterprise that led to Iran occupying Iraq, along with the Americans and the Zionists, will end in the garbage bin of history. The Caliphate in the path of the Prophet will return.
> 
> We await the caliph who will address the leaders of the US and Europe and say: From the Emir of the Believers from Jerusalem to the rulers of the West, this is the religion of Allah. Either you pay the jizya poll tax, or else you will bring the sword to your necks
> 
> The people wants the restoration of the Caliphate.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feMw8XIqcmw]PLA Mufti Calls for Caliphate & Jizya "Or Else We Will Bring The Sword To Your Necks" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



PBEL







Christians United For Israel...


> Christians United for Israel has grown to become the largest pro-Israel organization in the United States and one of the leading Christian grassroots movements in the world. CUFI spans all fifty states and reaches millions with our message. Each year CUFI holds hundreds of pro-Israel events in cities around the country. And each July, thousands of pro-Israel Christians gather in Washington, D.C. to participate in the CUFI Washington Summit and make their voices heard in support of Israel and the Jewish people.
> Our impact has been immediate. Our growth has been phenomenal. And we've only just begun.
> Welcome - Christians United for Israel


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



JStone, Roads Scholar, Snifer AKA Sayit flocking like good Zionuts!


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Allah is a Zionist! Allahu Akbar!  


> Quran 10:93 We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling-place, and provided for them sustenance of the best: it was after knowledge had been granted to them.


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...




I understand you and your pathetically smarmy ilk perfectly, PBrain. You believe deep in your soul that Joooos are evil and any camel crap regardless of its source which supports your hate is good enough for you.
You, on the other hand, miss my point entirely. That is that in order to justify your mindless hate you must subscribe to and regurgitate any and all lies about Joooos because the truth just doesn't do the job.
You, PBrain, are a mindless hater who prostitutes herself in service of her hate.


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I like punching
Sniffer in the
Nose....

Even when 
I miss, I always
Come close!


By far the greatest haters on this board who use the mass psychosis of anti-semitism to cloak their unjustified actions in the Middle East...Sniffer you're the hater of swarmy people, the very people who originally gave you birth...

Its your hate that Fuels this conflict!


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > As an American First, my interests are more secular than yours or the Muslims...you both deserve each other!
> ...



You, RS, have hit PBrain's nail right on the head but for one small item. It isn't that she's disinterested in thoughtful discussion, it's that her mind is so clogged with camel crap (like that bogus "Sharon quote") that she's incapable.


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

pbel said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



"Swarmy people?" Care to try to explain, PBrain?


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

Allah is a Zionist!  
Jesus was a Zionist! 



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd





> John 12:13 They took palm branches and went out to meet him, shouting,  Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! Blessed is the king of Israel!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAKFlpdcfc]Applause - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (May 5, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Why dont Jews spell it "joooos" cause they seem awfully fond of spelling it that way...honest question


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

Allah is a Zionist!  



> Quran 17:104 And We said to the Children of Israel after him: "Dwell in the land, then, when the final and the last promise comes near [i.e. the Day of Resurrection or the descent of Christ ['Iesa (Jesus), son of Maryam (Mary)  on the earth]. We shall bring you altogether as mixed crowd


----------



## Peach (May 5, 2012)

pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

Peach said:


> pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)



Wasn't Jesus born in Israel?


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

JStone said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)
> ...



I'll talk to you straight from my heart: I believe that Jews and Palestinians need their own state and live in peace...I think the pre-67 borders are close to a deal-maker as long as Jerusalem is shared...

Israel is a great military power in the area and can enforce a peace for many years to come...but it can't be piece at the point of a gun, but a real PEACE that will create prosperity for the entire area as the original Zionists wanted.


----------



## SAYIT (May 5, 2012)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Yeah, sure it's an honest question. 
Jews don't spell it "Joooos." 
I spell it "Joooos" when addressing a simple-minded Joooo hater. That you attribute this to and generalize about Joooos says a lot about you.


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

The warmongering fakestinians must leave Israel that they invaded and return to egypt and saudi arabia where the smelly little bastards came from.

Palesteenian Hamas Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> ...


 
Winston Churchill, Secretary of "Palestine" During British Mandate to House of Commons, Parliamentary Debates, 23 May 1939


> So far from being persecuted, the Arabs have crowded into the country and multiplied till their population has increased more than even all world Jewry could lift up the Jewish population.
> Churchill and the Jews | Martin Gilbert | Macmillan


----------



## pbel (May 5, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I din't want to spell it out for you Sniff, I knew your simple brain would be caught by that word because you are the Sniffer...How about swarthy? It is you who hates humanity stuck in a loop that the world hates Joooos...

Poor Sap.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 5, 2012)

Peach said:


> pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)



And I question why they would do that since Israel has persecuted Christians its whole life.

They must be misinformed.


----------



## JStone (May 5, 2012)

Judaism, the religion of peace.  Islime, the religion of warmongering.

Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House



John F. Kennedy, "Salute To Israel"


> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law &#8211; both believe in personal as well as national liberty &#8211; and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty
> 
> I join in this salute of Israel today because of my own deep admiration for Israel and her people &#8211; an admiration based not on hearsay, not on assumption, but on my own personal experience. For I went to Palestine in 1939; and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British &#8211; all had conquered the Holy Land &#8211; but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: &#8220;The land without a people waited for the people without a land.&#8221; The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm &#8211; barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries &#8211; a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## ima (May 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)
> ...



US christians need armageddon in the middle east so that jesus can come back and save them. No Israel=no armageddon=no jesus.


----------



## pbel (May 6, 2012)

ima said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Its hard to believe Jews accept the favor of these Southern Redneck  KKK Christians who were killing Liberal Jews in the sixties Civil Rights movements...

And that Endelman gaming Casino Owner forking over a $10,000,000.00 dollar donation to Newt Gingrich, all for Israel and the Warmongering speeches by his lacky politician..


----------



## JStone (May 6, 2012)

Islime the religion of warmongering  

Muslim attack on 9/11, killing 3,000 
Ongoing Muslim genocide in Darfur and southern Sudan, 4 million killed
Muslim bombing in Basra, Iraq. 53 dead, 130 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. 32 dead, 71 injured.
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq,  83 dead, 250+ injured.
Muslim bombing Domodedovo International Airport,  Moscow, Russia. at least 37 people killed and 180 injured .
Muslim bombing in Manilla, Philippines. 5 dead, 14 injured..
Muslim bombing in Khasavyurt, Russia. 4 dead, 6 injured.
Muslim bombing in Pattani, Thailand. wounded 25 people]
Muslim bombing in Maiduguri, Nigeria. killed 3 people and wounded 14 others in northeastern Nigeria. A second explosion went off at a cattle market in the town of Maiduguri; it is suspected that the attacks have been perpetrated by the radical Islamic sect Bokko Haram 
Muslim bombing in Marrakesh, Morocco. 16 dead and at least 20 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Narathiwat, Thailand. 2 dead, 5 injured. 
Muslim bombing in Hotan, China. killing two security guards and taking eight hostages. 
Muslim bombing in Baghdad, Iraq. Suicide bomber kills 33 at funeral procession. 
Muslims firebomb Coptic church in Cairo, killing 21 
Muslims slaughter 60 Christians in church in Iraq
Muslim bombings in Mumbai, India kill 250, 700 injured
Muslim bombings in Londin, 53 killed, 700 injured
Multiple Muslim bombings on trains near Madrid, Spain. 191 killed, 1460 injured 
Muslim bombing in Bali nightclub, 202 killed, 300 injured
Muslim bombing attacks in Russia kill 300
Musim attack on Beslan, Russia school, 344 killed including 186 children 
Muslim attack on the Christian community in Demsa, 
Nigeria, killing 36 people, destroying property and displacing an additional 3000 people
Muslim attack on the Hindu Ram temple in India; one of the most holy sites of Hinduism, 6 dead. 
Muslim bombings in India, over 60 killed and over 180 injured in crowded markets and a bus, just 2 days before the Diwali  festival
Muslim bombings in Varanasi, India, series of attacks in the Sankath Mochan Hanuman temple and Cantonment Railway Station, 28 killed and over 100 injured
Muslim bombings in India, 21 explosive devices, 56 dead and 200 injured. 
Muslim bombings in Delhi, India, 30 people dead and 130 injured, followed by attack two weeks later, 3 people dead.   
Muslims kill at least 174 people and wound numerous others in attacks in Mumbai. 
Muslims detonate car bomb in Pakistan shopping district, killing over 110 killed and over 200 injured. 
Muslim suicide bomber in Somalia detonates in hotel  hosting a graduation ceremony for local medical students, killing four government ministers as well as other civilians.
Muslim suicide bomber in Pakistan drove into a volleyball pitch as people gathered to watch a match killing more than 100 people
Muslims attack mosques in Pakistan, killing nearly 100 and injuring many others  
Muslim attacks on the Hindu Raghunath temple, India, 25 dead. 
Muslim bombing in al-Arbaa, Algeria. 49 dead, 117 injured. 
Muslim suicide attack on Indian parliament kills 7, wounds 12 
Muslim machine gun attack on Hindu temple in India. 31 dead, 86 injured

Iran Iraq War, 1 million dead
Lebanese Civil War, 250,000 dead
Algerian Civl War: 300,000 dead
Bangladesh Civil War: 500,000 dead
Black Sept., Jordan's King Hussein murders, expells 80,000 Palestinians
Syrian army kills 20,000 Syrians at Hama
Iraq gases hundreds of thousands of Kurds
1400 year conflict between Sunnis and Shiites
Fratricide between Hamas and Fatah
Syria/Hizballah assassinate Lebanese PM Rafik Hariri

Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.


----------



## SAYIT (May 6, 2012)

P F Tinmore said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > pbel, accept reality; many Christians in the US stand with Israel(.)
> ...



It couldn't possibly be that we just don't buy your camel crap, eh Princess? Naaaaah.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 6, 2012)

America has two things going for it: The Dollar and The Military Industrial Complex but we're about to lose the dollar thanks to QE (money printing).

So when the US can't support wars overseas you know what we'll do? Bring it all home and usher in The Police State.

(Some people would say it's already here)


----------



## JStone (May 6, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> America has two things going for it: The Dollar and The Military Industrial Complex but we're about to lose the dollar thanks to QE (money printing).
> 
> So when the US can't support wars overseas you know what we'll do? Bring it all home and usher in The Police State.
> 
> (Some people would say it's already here)



Did the voices in your head say so?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 7, 2012)

SAYIT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdaWyFVKy4A]Palestinian Christians Respond to Israeli Ambassador Michael Oren - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (May 8, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Phillip, the article I asked you to read was written by a Muslim in Pakistan, and Pakistan happens to be in Southeast Asia, not the Middle East.  You can't just slough it off that the Middle East is a tough place, when the Muslims are busy murdering not only in Muslim-majority countries in different parts of the world but also in Buddhist Thailand and the Catholic Philippines.  Could you possibly tell us what is fueling the Muslims' fire in these other places where no Jews are involved?  Do you honestly think they want peace even among themselves when they are also busy murdering each other of different sects?  Have you any idea of the large number of homicide and suicide bombings that the Sunnis have committed against the Shiites just in Pakistan?


jt2


----------



## pbel (May 9, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Most if not all the countries you mention, strfe is because of most of those borders were Western Fiats...Hindus were terrorizing Buddists in Shri Lanka, Serbians were murdering Catholics, and Muslims...Chinese have been killing Buddists, Africa is a basket case of violence... on and on Hoss...

It aint just Muslims, its the whole world...


----------



## Hossfly (May 9, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Phillip, you really make a first-class Dhimwit.  Right now there are Muslims murdering people in many different locations in this world today (they are even murdering each other), and you have to jump right away to start bringing up other groups.  All I can say, Phillip, I hope that you, whom they consider an Infidel, don't go wandering around in any Muslim country.  They would pull a Nick Berg on you without thinking twice.  Regardless of Phillip's deflection, there are honest Muslims in Pakistan who are quite aware of what is happening.  If Phillip would take the time to read on-line news sources such as Dawn.com, he would see Muslims' Letters to the Editors complaining about what other Muslims are doing to innocent people of different religions.

jt2


----------



## JStone (May 9, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Zero reputational points for fucktard PBEL.  An aspiring fucktard Tinhead!


----------



## pbel (May 9, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yes you have a great reputation amongst ZioNuts...You abhor the Truth like a Plague.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 9, 2012)

pbel said:


> Most if not all the countries you mention, strfe is because of most of those borders were Western Fiats...Hindus were terrorizing Buddists in Shri Lanka, Serbians were murdering Catholics, and Muslims...Chinese have been killing Buddists, Africa is a basket case of violence... on and on Hoss...It aint just Muslims, its the whole world...



It IS primarily the muslims, driven by their diseased death cult known as islam.

At EVERY point on the globe, every one, where the muslim world touches the non-muslim - there is conflict or war.  Whether it is the muslim filth in mindanao in the southern philippines trying to ethnically cleanse all non-muslims, to gaza where the muslim filth is ethnically cleansing christians, to nigeria where the muslim filth is doing the same - the muslim scourge can be seen in all its glory.

The muslim, via its cancerous death cult, is a warlike barbarian that can only be put down like a dog.


----------



## pbel (May 10, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Look Hoss, You have Never seen a post where I choose Arabs over Israelis. I know that Western thought is something Italians like myself know about...In fact that's where the present day Jews learned it from, Rome...

Read the Torah...the ancient Jews the Romans found in the ME were just as murderous  and uncivilized as their neighbors...Jericho ring a bell, Hoss?

The internet I hope wakes up people and see that Democracy brings freedom and material benefits, which then enfranchises the masses who would seek peace.

As an American I post because I'm tired of seeing American Soldiers fighting everywhere because of our ME involvements...Its time for America to listen to Libertarian pundits and politicians like Ron Paul and Isolate ourselfs from the loonies in the ME.


----------



## JStone (May 10, 2012)

Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


John F. Kennedy, "Salute To Israel"


> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law &#8211; both believe in personal as well as national liberty &#8211; and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty
> 
> I join in this salute of Israel today because of my own deep admiration for Israel and her people &#8211; an admiration based not on hearsay, not on assumption, but on my own personal experience. For I went to Palestine in 1939; and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British &#8211; all had conquered the Holy Land &#8211; but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: &#8220;The land without a people waited for the people without a land.&#8221; The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm &#8211; barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries &#8211; a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## pbel (May 10, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Most if not all the countries you mention, strfe is because of most of those borders were Western Fiats...Hindus were terrorizing Buddists in Shri Lanka, Serbians were murdering Catholics, and Muslims...Chinese have been killing Buddists, Africa is a basket case of violence... on and on Hoss...It aint just Muslims, its the whole world...
> ...



Its becoming very obvious that ZioNuts like you hate Islam enough so that this War of Religions may never end.

Since you're an eminent Roads Scholar, can you tell us in the peanut gallery how Israel intends to defeat 1.4 billion Muslims in the long run. Sure, Israel has the all the nukes today, but how about in 50 years?

Survival has always favored 
large numbers in  WARS OF ATTRITION.


----------



## JStone (May 10, 2012)

Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


 
John F. Kennedy, "Salute To Israel"


> Both Israel and the United States acknowledge the supremacy of the moral law  both believe in personal as well as national liberty  and, perhaps most important, both will fight to the end to maintain that liberty
> 
> I join in this salute of Israel today because of my own deep admiration for Israel and her people  an admiration based not on hearsay, not on assumption, but on my own personal experience. For I went to Palestine in 1939; and I saw there an unhappy land...For century after century, Romans, Turks, Christians, Moslems, Pagans, British  all had conquered the Holy Land  but none could make it prosper. In the words of Israel Zangwill: The land without a people waited for the people without a land. The realm where once milk and honey flowed, and civilization flourished, was in 1939 a barren realm  barren of hope and cheer and progress as well as crops and industries  a gloomy picture for a young man paying his first visit from the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Phillip, why do you keep on dragging up the Torah which has to do with very ancient times?  I have mentioned previously that in ancient times men were so violent and there were plenty of wars going on that I thought an alleged Brandeis graduate would have learned about in an Ancient History class.  Right now, it is the Muslims who are busy murdering innocent people in the name of their religion.  They are even murdering each other in the name of their religion when you take into consideration how the different sects kill each other.  Would you want to be a member of the Shiite sect and see your brethren being blown up in Pakistan quite frequently just because  your beliefs are different from the Sunnis?  I think one thing the Internet has done with all the various on-line news sources is that it has allowed us to see how murderous these extremist Muslims are.  Do you really think they want democracy instead of taking over the world for Islam?  By the way, don't you think the ancient Greeks should also be given a lot of appreciation for what they have brought to civilization?  Why only the Romans?  I wonder if during World War II, Ron Paul would have wanted us to be an Isolationist abd just let Hitler take over Europe, and then the world.  What do you think, Phillip?


jt2


----------



## pbel (May 10, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I have nothing in common with Islam and very much in common with Jews. This is not a beauty contest. People are dying everyday...The only solution for most of these underdeveloped Islamic countries to help them overthrow their shackles that have kept them poor and illeterate...the sooner this process is started, the sooner their Economic Engines will reduce poverty and give hope to the average man who wants to live in peace and prosper. Just like the peacefull one and a half million Palestilian/Israeli citizens.


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Of course this is not a beauty contest.  It is a contest of the Free Civilized World against those who want a world run by Muslims which includes Sharia Law.  Evidently you have not been reading any articles where Muslims admit that democracy and Islam do not go hand in hand.  It's a shame that you weren't able to see some Muslims posting on AOL message boards.  For instance, one Muslim said that Islam is not just for Iranians or Arabs -- it is for the entire world.  Then another wanted to see hundreds of millions of Hindus dead just so Islam could take over India.  I really hope, Phillip, that in the future you do keep up with the news, especially those from the on-line new sources like JakartaTimes.com, Dawn.com., ArabNews.com. TimesofIndia.com, etc. to see what is going on in the Muslim world.  Now I am sure you would not say that Saudi Arabia is an impoverished country, so can you tell us why so many Saudis think like this.  Saudi Muslims Venting Radical Beliefs on Facebook - World - CBN News - Christian News 24-7 - CBN.com
Then you can tell us why the Egyptians had a fit over this.  Does this have anything to do with their being poor? Egyptian Actress Under Fire for Playing Role of Mother Teresa :: Raymond Ibrahim


jt2


----------



## JStone (May 10, 2012)

Talmud: "Whoever destroys a soul, it is considered as if he destroyed an entire world. And whoever saves a life, it is considered as if he saved an entire world."

Sahih Bukhari Hadeeth: The Prophet said... I would love to be martyred in Al1ah's Cause and then get resurrected and then get martyred, and then get resurrected again and then get martyred and then get resurrected again and then get martyred.


----------



## eots (May 10, 2012)

Talmud Quotes

Erubin 21b. Whosoever disobeys the rabbis deserves death and will be punished by being boiled in hot excrement in hell.

Hitting a Jew is the same as hitting God

Sanhedrin 58b. If a heathen (gentile) hits a Jew, the gentile must be killed.


----------



## eots (May 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEtMYFWoWls]The Talmud: Numerous quotes of Perversion, Racism and Deceit. ( The Book of Zionism) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 10, 2012)

*Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams *


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


 
*United States President John Quincy Adams*


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force .
> Amazon.com: Memoir of the life of John Quincy Adams. (9781240038398): Josiah Quincy: Books


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> It IS primarily the muslims, driven by their diseased death cult known as islam.
> 
> At EVERY point on the globe, every one, where the muslim world touches the non-muslim - there is conflict or war.  Whether it is the muslim filth in mindanao in the southern philippines trying to ethnically cleanse all non-muslims, to gaza where the muslim filth is ethnically cleansing christians, to nigeria where the muslim filth is doing the same - the muslim scourge can be seen in all its glory.
> 
> The muslim, via its cancerous death cult, is a warlike barbarian that can only be put down like a dog.



Just curious, what faith do you belong to?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> Just curious, what faith do you belong to?



Asshole, it is not only NOT relevant - but none of your fucking business; <I> am not the topic of this thread - the death cult of islam is.  Stick to it.

And try to explain why muslims are at war with every other group, at every point on the map - and cannot assimilate into the countries that that vermin immigrates to.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Most if not all the countries you mention, strfe is because of most of those borders were Western Fiats...Hindus were terrorizing Buddists in Shri Lanka, Serbians were murdering Catholics, and Muslims...Chinese have been killing Buddists, Africa is a basket case of violence... on and on Hoss...It aint just Muslims, its the whole world...
> ...


Post-of-the-Month. IMO


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious, what faith do you belong to?
> ...



I'd first like to know why you're so pissed at them, you need to relax, being that angry over something that you have no control over in unhealthy for the body and the mind.

I was asking about faith because a real person of faith wouldn't hate so much.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


You can include me in that hate group against Islam. That's what I get by reading the OT. No false religions, no false gods. So sue me.


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



You mean, you don't believe a religion started by a cave-dwelling caravan hijacking con artist who married a 6 year old when he was 53 and who married his ex-daughter-in-law, who merely plagiarized the best parts of Judaism and Christianity?

Good thinking!


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


You need to get out more.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


So your solution is to put them all down like dogs? Why don't you pack them all up on boats and send them to China, they eat dogs there.


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Sill zero reputation posts.  You're an aspiring Tinhead.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


I actually believe what HE told Joshua to do after crossing over into the Promised Land and planting his big,'ol hobnailed Jesus sandals in Zion. You can look it up.


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, the OT was not intended as a book of history, though, obviously, many read it as such.

The consensus of opinion among archaeologists is the ancient Israelites emerged from the Canaanite society and established their own Jewish civilization.

There is no archaeological evidence verifying the Biblical rendition of Joshua's entry into Canaan.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> I'd first like to know why you're so pissed at them, you need to relax, being that angry over something that you have no control over in unhealthy for the body and the mind.



Like most rational people, I despise muslims - particularly arab muslims - because they have a diseased, vile and violent culture that is predicated on supremacy.  They follow a death cult that leads them to conduct war with any and all non-muslims, they use terrorism as a political method rather than diplomacy as others do, and despite massive oil wealth or infusions of outside aid, continue to languish as destitute, backwards and decrepit societies.  They are dishonest and unreliable, notoriously untrustworthy in business dealings, and have little or no respect for the rights of others, women, or minorities.

This is coming from someone who has lived across the middle east and europe for many years.



> I was asking about faith because a real person of faith wouldn't hate so much.



Faith?  Are you claiming that faith does not lead to violence or hatred?  Is that your laughable claim?  

Have you queried the millions of chanting muslims across the mideast, iran, SE asia, and europe who completely embrace and support terrorism - and hold immense amounts of hatred for all others - about their "faith"?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> You need to get out more.



And see what?  To meet who?

People like this:

Egypt: Muslims chanting "Allahu akbar" go on rampage after Christian student is accused of insulting Islam; authorities respond by arresting student - Jihad Watch


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> So your solution is to put them all down like dogs? Why don't you pack them all up on boats and send them to China, they eat dogs there.



This person has it right:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/26/u...-anti-islamic-themes-in-military-courses.html

It is time for the West to wake up, and begin mass deportations of muslims.


----------



## ima (May 11, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > So your solution is to put them all down like dogs? Why don't you pack them all up on boats and send them to China, they eat dogs there.
> ...



We round them up, sew a crescent moon on their jacket, maybe a little tattoo on the arm, then stuff them all into railway boxcars, and tell them they're just going for a ride?


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


You win a seegar, darlin'.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 11, 2012)

ima said:


> We round them up, sew a crescent moon on their jacket, maybe a little tattoo on the arm, then stuff them all into railway boxcars, and tell them they're just going for a ride?



No need for the infantile holocaust analogy, which has no place here.

The muslims will be placed on boats and sent back to muslim nations willing to take them - this way they'll live in a place that is a fit for them, and the anglo-saxon/judaic nations can continue progressing forward.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

eots said:


> Talmud Quotes
> 
> Erubin 21b. Whosoever disobeys the rabbis deserves death and will be punished by being boiled in hot excrement in hell.
> 
> ...


Christ on a crutch! id-Eots the Talmud scholar! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams 


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


 
United States President John Quincy Adams


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force http://www.amazon.com/Memoir-life-J...2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329866292&sr=8-2&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## pbel (May 11, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > We round them up, sew a crescent moon on their jacket, maybe a little tattoo on the arm, then stuff them all into railway boxcars, and tell them they're just going for a ride?
> ...



Did you take your Meds Rose? And that photo: Stop picking your nose!


----------



## pbel (May 11, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Talmud Quotes
> ...



What I don't get Hoss'Ass, why you ZioNuts pick apart a thousand year Koran and show that it is violent in Rhetoric yet bitch about the Talmud being given the same treatment?


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2012)

pbel said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


There ya go again, trying to put your words in someone elses mouth.Where in my 3 little sentences did I blabber all that spiel?


----------



## JStone (May 11, 2012)

Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams 


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


 
United States President John Quincy Adams


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force
> Amazon.com: Memoir of the life of John Quincy Adams. (9781240038398): Josiah Quincy: Books


----------



## rhodescholar (May 12, 2012)

pbel said:


> Did you take your Meds Rose? And that photo: Stop picking your nose!



Its sad to see the same low level of garbage that is occupy wall street, pal arab supporters and other assorted filth assemble in here like this poster each day.


----------



## eots (May 12, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you take your Meds Rose? And that photo: Stop picking your nose!
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exdK7Lirngg]The "Red Herring" Fallacy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## docmauser1 (May 12, 2012)

pbel said:


> _Israeli ex-intel chief slams PM's Iran stance_


Not bad. Those who wanted to hear that - heard that. Smoke and mirrors aren't there for nothing, of course.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 13, 2012)

eots said:


> ...



Is this person mentally retarded?  I've yet to ever see it post something useful.


----------



## JStone (May 13, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Welcome to EOTS's strange world.  EOTS is the Harpo Marx of the internet, speaking through youtubes that nobody even watches.  

Muslimes are not known for their ability to articulate well so youtube is a poor substitute


----------



## Hossfly (May 13, 2012)

JStone said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Joshua was a Navy S.E.A.L.  He wouldn't leave any tracks or DNA.


----------



## JStone (May 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Whether Joshua existed is open to question.  So, too, was the existence of King David until archaeological evidence was unearthed that verifies the House of David Dynasty.  Absence of evidence is not necessarily evidence of absence

In any case, no physical evidence exists to corroborate the Biblical account of a military incursion into Canaan by the Israelites.  In fact, the opposite is true, that the Israelites emerged from the Canaanites non-militarily and settled elsewhere to form their own separate civilization, according to a consensus of opinion among archaeologists and historians.


----------



## Hossfly (May 13, 2012)

JStone said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > JStone said:
> ...


I'm aspiring to be a writer and novelist, just like my hero, SAIGON. However, I won't have to dodge bulldozers.


----------



## JStone (May 13, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So, you want to write fiction.


----------



## pbel (May 13, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Did you take your Meds Rose? And that photo: Stop picking your nose!
> ...



Roses' obsession: Filth&Picking her nose!


----------



## JStone (May 13, 2012)

pbel said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Still running on empty with reputational points.  Maybe, in this lifetime?


----------



## pbel (May 13, 2012)

JStone said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Is your nose sufficiently ebbeded in where the sun doesn't shine collecting Brownie Points for your reputation?


----------



## ima (May 14, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > We round them up, sew a crescent moon on their jacket, maybe a little tattoo on the arm, then stuff them all into railway boxcars, and tell them they're just going for a ride?
> ...



Ok, so to disguise the ethnic cleansing, we used boats this time. Ok, gotcha. 

The anglo-saxon nations of the Middle East? Which ones?


----------



## pbel (May 14, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations, RoadScholar has gone off her Meds again...Yes I'd like to know which Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations Ms. looney Tunes speaks of from her kookoo klock Pulpit?


----------



## JStone (May 14, 2012)

pbel said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Not even your first reputation point on Mother's Day? Mom knows best


----------



## rhodescholar (May 14, 2012)

pbel said:


> Roses' obsession: Filth&Picking her nose!



So many weak, mentally ill posters like this focusing all 3 of their IQ points on me - must be because they are in awe of my greatness.  Sorry pussy, I won't marry you.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 14, 2012)

pbel said:


> Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations, RoadScholar has gone off her Meds again...Yes I'd like to know which Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations Ms. looney Tunes speaks of from her kookoo klock Pulpit?



I'll make it simpler so that even the mental lightweights like this can understand - remove all muslims from non-muslim majority countries, ship them back to the 57 OIC countries.

Got it sweetie, or do I need to re-phrase it again for you?


----------



## pbel (May 15, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations, RoadScholar has gone off her Meds again...Yes I'd like to know which Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations Ms. looney Tunes speaks of from her kookoo klock Pulpit?
> ...



Isn't that what most Anglo/Saxon countries did to Jews over and over, retard?


----------



## ima (May 15, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations, RoadScholar has gone off her Meds again...Yes I'd like to know which Anglo Saxon/Judaic Nations Ms. looney Tunes speaks of from her kookoo klock Pulpit?
> ...



Should we put them on trains to get them "there"? Shouldn't they have some kind of ID? Maybe a permanent one?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 15, 2012)

pbel said:


> Isn't that what most Anglo/Saxon countries did to Jews over and over, retard?



Mentally ill muslim douchebag, jews were not murdering lots of people in their countries the way muslims do/have, like 9/11, 7/7, numerous shootings at synagogues and airports, airplane hijackings - amazing how muslims have done and continue to do these things - yet muslim filth like you still defends them.  You must be very sick, I feel so sad for you.


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


I've been curious about your obsession with trains, ovens, gas chambers, firing squads and such. Didn't you have toys during childhood?


----------



## ima (May 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Why? Is that the kind of toys you had?


----------



## JStone (May 15, 2012)

*Founding Father of the United States of America John Adams *


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization
> Amazon.com: Roots Of American Order (9781882926992): Russell Kirk, Forrest McDonald: Books


 
*United States President John Quincy Adams*


> The precept of the koran is perpetual war against all who deny that Mahomet is the prophet of God. The vanquished may purchase their lives, by the payment of tribute; the victorious may be appeased by a false and delusive promise of peace; and the faithful follower of the prophet, may submit to the imperious necessities of defeat: but the command to propagate the Moslem creed by the sword is always obligatory, when it can be made effective. The commands of the prophet may be performed alike, by fraud, or by force (Blunt, 29:274).
> Amazon.com: Memoir of the life of John Quincy Adams. (9781240038398): Josiah Quincy: Books


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2012)

ima said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Tinmore has trained you well.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 15, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > _I'll make it simpler so that even the mental lightweights like this can understand - remove all muslims from non-muslim majority countries, ship them back to the 57 OIC countries._
> ...



It's for the international community to decide what to put them on, should said community wise up and undertake that long overdue humanitarian transfer of palistanians to the lands of their "brothers" and "sisters". It worked on Cyprus, should work marvels in palistan, of course.
If the international community decides palistanians should have an ID, RFID's good, then be it! Palistanians can't appeal to the international community and give a middle finger in return, of course. Besides, RFIDs will prevent McCoy palistanians, cruising for "justice", from being dilluted by other angry arabs, engaged in the same dubious activity.


----------



## pbel (May 15, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't that what most Anglo/Saxon countries did to Jews over and over, retard?
> ...



To the nosepicking  RoadScholar: Take your meds...No one is condoning terrorism except you in your round (Muslims) e'm up, label and ship e'm out! Shall we deport them all to Palestine?

You sick demeted witch...get help!


----------



## JStone (May 15, 2012)

pbel said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Allah condones terrorism  
Sahih Bukhari Hadith V4B52N220...


> Narrated Abu Huraira: Allah's Apostle said...I have been made victorious with terror


----------



## rhodescholar (May 15, 2012)

pbel said:


> To the nosepicking  RoadScholar: Take your meds...No one is condoning terrorism except you in your round (Muslims) e'm up, label and ship e'm out! Shall we deport them all to Palestine?
> 
> You sick demeted witch...get help!



The requisite personal attacks from the mentally feeble, lowlife failure arab muslim.  A failure in their own country, and unable to assimilate or succeed in the other countries.

No wonder filth like this hates jews - the hatred of jealousy against those better, smarter and more successful than they are.


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > To the nosepicking  RoadScholar: Take your meds...No one is condoning terrorism except you in your round (Muslims) e'm up, label and ship e'm out! Shall we deport them all to Palestine?
> ...



but I thought Jews where persecuted everywhere they went ???


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUGVPBO9_cA]"It&#39;s a Trick, We Always Use It." (calling people "anti-Semitic") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 15, 2012)

eots said:


> "It's a Trick, We Always Use It." (calling people "anti-Semitic") - YouTube



What about calling muhammad a pedophile, youtube boy?

Ibn Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad [53 years old] married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.
> The Life of Muhammad: Translation of Ibn Ishaq's Sirat Rasul Allah


 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sAY9rw15uA]Mohammed is a Pedophile Movement for Italy Leader Daniela Santanchè on Domenica Cinque 11 08 09 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (May 15, 2012)

eots said:


> "it&#39;s a trick, we always use it." (calling people "anti-semitic") - youtube


*spam*


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > "it's a trick, we always use it." (calling people "anti-semitic") - youtube
> ...



spam bacon balls !

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMVFtUW2MS8]Spam Bacon Balls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 15, 2012)

Muhammad's balls.


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKxeHTuqtmE]little pansy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JStone (May 15, 2012)

eots said:


> little pansy - YouTube



Little aisha 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4Vp642ERhM&feature=related]Sound-Effects - Crowd Laughing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YL9knLkaIg&feature=fvst]Free Association With Ponceman: Rain Echo Scott - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rhodescholar (May 15, 2012)

eots said:


> but I thought Jews where persecuted everywhere they went ???



Who made that claim, about all jews, retarded asshole?


----------



## eots (May 15, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EorzW1VIYBY]A History of Anti Semitism Pt. 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ima (May 16, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > To the nosepicking  RoadScholar: Take your meds...No one is condoning terrorism except you in your round (Muslims) e'm up, label and ship e'm out! Shall we deport them all to Palestine?
> ...



Do you have a mirror in your house?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 16, 2012)

ima said:


> Do you have a mirror in your house?



"Do you have a mirror"?

That's the best an idiot like you can offer?  Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## ima (May 16, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a mirror in your house?
> ...



It's all you rabid pro-Israel people on this board who constantly call anyone who doesn't agree with them names and shit, like you're all a bunch of frustrated virgins or something.


----------



## docmauser1 (May 16, 2012)

ima said:


> _It's all you rabid pro-Israel people on this board who constantly call anyone who doesn't agree with them names and shit,_


Aren't we all for calling a spade a spade?


ima said:


> _like you're all a bunch of frustrated virgins or something._


Is it an arab thing?


----------



## JStone (May 16, 2012)

ima said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



How many medals have you been awarded?  You can't even get one rep point on a messageboard.

United States Senator Daniel Inouye, President Pro Tempore of the US Senate, Awarded Medal of Honor, Purple Heart, Distinguished Service Cross, Bronze Star...


> If one looks at most of this world, especially the Middle East, one country stands out as a foundation of stability and as a pillar of democracy. And at a time like this, when you have revolution in Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Egypt, Tunisia and Jordan, thank God we have Israel.
> Top senator: An attack on Israel is an a... JPost - International



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypt3rEvEMSU&feature=related]Daniel Inouye - Congressional Gold Medal Ceremony Address - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pbel (May 18, 2012)

JStone said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



It must realy Stink when Brown Nosing for Brownie points.


----------



## Hossfly (May 18, 2012)

pbel said:


> JStone said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


I have it on good authority your hobby is whistling and singing into a thundermug.


----------

